# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Սոս Սարգսյանը

## Նաիրուհի

Մահացել է Սոս Սարգսյանը:

Դարաշրջան փակվեց. վերջին վկան՝ Սոս Սարգսյանը, միացավ իր տաղանդավոր սերնդակիցներին: 
Զարհուրելի դատարկություն եմ զգում:

Մեծ-մեծ բաներ չեմ գրի էստեղ, բայց համոված եմ՝ շատերի համար այս մահն իրոք ցավալի է, որովհետև եթե անգամ վերջին տարիներին Սոսը գրեթե  մեր ճանաչած ու սիրած Սոսը չէր, բայց թեկուզ իր գոյության փաստը մի տեսակ ապահովության զգացում էր առաջացնում:

Լույս իջնի հոգուդ, լոռեցի Սոս: 

Խնդրում եմ, շատ եմ խնդրում էս թեմայում չքննարկել Սոսի՝ վերջին տարիների որոշ հակասական արարքները: Նա շատ ավելի կարևոր բան է տվել բոլորիս:





> *… Նոր խնդիրները ստիպել են մեզ նոր սխալներ անել, բայց մեկը` ամենաբութը, կրկնում ենք հավիտյան. աշխարհի դաժան թոհուբոհի մեջ բարոյականություն ենք փնտրում, համառորեն արդարություն ենք ակնկալում` աղերսելով…
> Զգայուն ժողովուրդ ենք. եթե չենք գտնում,- իսկ մենք չենք գտնում երբեք,- խոր հիասթափություն ենք ապրում, անհարկի ցնցումներ…
> Չենք տեսնում, որ արդարությունն ու հաղթանակները քայլում են նրանց հետ, ովքեր ազգը միացնող միտք ունեն, պետականության ձգտում…
> Քանի՞ դար կարելի է, ժողովրդի ասած` նստել թախտին, սպասել բախտին…
> Եվ չսրբանանք: Աստված հեռու պահի, մենք մեզ չսրբացնենք, թե չէ կդառնանք մատաղացու ոչխար. պատմությունը վկա: Միլիոն ու կես միանգամից, անպայքար զոհ տալուց հետո չարժե հոխորտալ, չարժե. դեռ մեր հողում թաղված ու չթաղված մեռելների ոսկորներն է տրորում նվաճողը:
> Մեր մեղավորությունը ինքներս մեզնից չպարտակենք, պարտությունները տղամարդավարի ընդունենք, ԱԶԱՏԻ պես մտածենք, թող կարգավորվի, առողջանա մեր հոգու աշխարհը, մեր պատմության առաջ ապաշխարենք ազգովին, թողություն հայցենք մեր Աստծուց` մեր թերությունների, մեր դեմ իսկ գործած մեղքերի համար…*

----------

CactuSoul (26.09.2013), E-la Via (26.09.2013), Enna Adoly (26.09.2013), keyboard (26.09.2013), Lílium (27.09.2013), Mephistopheles (27.09.2013), Sambitbaba (27.09.2013), Smokie (27.09.2013), Tig (27.09.2013), Այբ (26.09.2013), Արէա (27.09.2013), Գալաթեա (26.09.2013), Դատարկություն (27.09.2013), Հարդ (28.09.2013), Ձայնալար (02.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (27.09.2013), Շինարար (26.09.2013), Ուլուանա (26.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013), Տրիբուն (27.09.2013)

----------


## Dayana

է՜հ  :Sad:  Ճիշտ չի, էլի: Սոսը, Խորիկը, Ֆռունզը ու էլի շատերը մեր գիգանտներից պիտի անմահ լինեին, կամ գոնե մի 500 տարի ապրեին:

----------

CactuSoul (26.09.2013), Enna Adoly (26.09.2013), keyboard (26.09.2013), Lílium (27.09.2013), Smokie (27.09.2013), Vardik! (27.09.2013), VisTolog (26.09.2013), Այբ (26.09.2013), Հարդ (28.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (27.09.2013), Շինարար (26.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Հայաստանը <<դատարկվում է>>:

----------

keyboard (26.09.2013), Smokie (27.09.2013), Vardik! (27.09.2013), Այբ (26.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ահավոր տխրեցի:  :Sad:  
Շատ ցավալի կորուստ է:

----------

Enna Adoly (26.09.2013), Smokie (27.09.2013), Vardik! (27.09.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Հոգնեցա Փիլիփոս դղա, խոսելեն հոգնեցա...

Ես ձեր թևերուն մատաղ...


Ափսոս, չեմ ուզում հավատալ... բա իմ երեխեքը չպիտի՞ տեսնեն դա, չպիտի իմանան ովքեր են եղել` Սոս Սարգսյանը, Մհեր Մկրտչյանը...

----------

Enna Adoly (26.09.2013), Smokie (27.09.2013), Vardik! (27.09.2013), Այբ (26.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (26.09.2013), Արէա (27.09.2013), Եկվոր (02.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013), Տրիբուն (27.09.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հանգչիր խաղաղությամբ, Սոս պապի:
Մեր սրտերում դու մնալու ես ընդմիշտ, լինելու ես, ԱՊՐԵԼՈՒ ես…
Շատերը կենդանի չեն նույնիսկ իրենց գոյության օրոք, իսկ դու այն եզակիներից ես, ովքեր չեն մեռնում մահվանից հետո:
Շատ եմ քեզ սիրում: Բոլորս ենք սիրում: Դու մարդու էտալոն ես եղել, չափանիշ, ու էնքան պարզ էիր քո մեծությամբ, որ հիմա նույնիսկ բառեր չեմ գտնում քո մասին խոսելու…
Շնորհակալ եմ, որ եղար:

----------

Lílium (27.09.2013), Sambitbaba (27.09.2013), Smokie (27.09.2013), Vardik! (27.09.2013), Այբ (26.09.2013), Արէա (27.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (27.09.2013), Ուլուանա (27.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

Հավերժ հանգիստ քեզ,սիրելի Սոս Սարգսյան: Դու անմահ ես բոլորիս համար,միշտ ապրելու ես մեր սրտերում... :Sad: 

  Մեր սերունդը միշտ իրենից սովորելու է,օրինակ վերցնելու որպես դերասան,որպես մարդ,որպես ՀԱՅ...Խոսքեր չկան ուղղակի...

----------

Smokie (27.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Հավատս չի գալիս :Cray:  Կարծում էի նրան վիճակված էր շա՜տ ավելի երկար ապրել :Sad:  

Թող հողը թեթև լինի Վարպետի վրա: Իրոք վերջինն էր: :Sad:

----------

Vardik! (27.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ճիշտ ա լավ դերասան էր Սոս Սարգսյանը, բայց վերջին տարիներին մեր մեջ ասաց՝ շատ էր ամբախ-զամբախ խոսում : Չնայած, երևի, արդեն անտեղի ա դրա մասին խոսալը:

----------


## Diana99

:Sad: Ինչի՞ ա կյանքը մեզանից խլում մեր ամենալավ ու տաղանդավոր դերասաններին

----------

Vardik! (27.09.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> Ճիշտ ա լավ դերասան էր Սոս Սարգսյանը, բայց վերջին տարիներին մեր մեջ ասաց՝ շատ էր ամբախ-զամբախ խոսում : Չնայած, երևի, արդեն անտեղի ա դրա մասին խոսալը:


  Խնդրել էին,չէ վերջին տարինրի արարքներից չխոսել: Համ էլ,միշտ մեր մտածելակերպին չհամապատասխանող բաները մի քիչ տենց են թվում: Բայց պետք չի,էլ չգրեք,ես էլ եմ խնդրում... Իրա մասին լիքը լավ բան կա ասելու,եթե դրանցից ասելու կլինեք՝ խնդրեմ:  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (28.09.2013), Smokie (27.09.2013), Արէա (27.09.2013), Ուլուանա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------

Vardik! (27.09.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Խնդրել էին,չէ վերջին տարինրի արարքներից չխոսել: Համ էլ,միշտ մեր մտածելակերպին չհամապատասխանող բաները մի քիչ տենց են թվում: Բայց պետք չի,էլ չգրեք,ես էլ եմ խնդրում... Իրա մասին լիքը լավ բան կա ասելու,եթե դրանցից ասելու կլինեք՝ խնդրեմ:


*Vardik!* ջան, ես էլ պարոն Սարգսյանի մասին ասելիքներ ունեմ, բայց հաշվի առնելով ուրիշների զգացմունքները ու իմ ասելիքի ոչ կարևոր լինելը (որովհետև ինչ որ հայտնագործություն չեմ անելու, այլ անձնական սուբեկտիվ կարծիքս եմ գրելու) ձեռնպահ եմ մնում էս թեմայում գրառում անելուց։ Բայց իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ է լսել տարբեր կարծիքներ մարդու մասին։ Պետք չի ֆիլտրել միայն այն, ինչ մեզ է հաճելի։

----------

Chuk (27.09.2013), erexa (27.09.2013), Rhayader (28.09.2013), Vardik! (27.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.09.2013), Հարդ (28.09.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> *Vardik!* ջան, ես էլ պարոն Սարգսյանի մասին ասելիքներ ունեմ, բայց հաշվի առնելով ուրիշների զգացմունքները ու իմ ասելիքի ոչ կարևոր լինելը (որովհետև ինչ որ հայտնագործություն չեմ անելու, այլ անձնական սուբեկտիվ կարծիքս եմ գրելու) ձեռնպահ եմ մնում էս թեմայում գրառում անելուց։ Բայց իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ է լսել տարբեր կարծիքներ մարդու մասին։ Պետք չի ֆիլտրել միայն այն, ինչ մեզ է հաճելի։


  Պարզապես կարելի է էդ ասելիքները մի ուրիշ անգամ ասել,լա՞վ:էսօր էդ օրը չէ: :Smile: 
  Թե չէ նենց,ինձ էլ հետաքրքիրա,ես երկար ժամանակ դրսում եմ:  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (27.09.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Պարզապես կարելի է էդ ասելիքները մի ուրիշ անգամ ասել,լա՞վ:էսօր էդ օրը չէ:
>   Թե չէ նենց,ինձ էլ հետաքրքիրա,ես երկար ժամանակ դրսում եմ:


Հասկանում եմ  :Smile: 
Հայերիս մոտ ընդունված չէ մահվան կապակցությամբ նման թեմաներից խոսելը։ Էտ դեպքում գուցե արժի՞ Սոս Սարգսյանի մասին թեմա բացել ու էնտեղ ազատ քննարկվի ամեն ինչ իր մասին։

----------

erexa (27.09.2013), Vardik! (27.09.2013), Աթեիստ (27.09.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> Հասկանում եմ 
> Հայերիս մոտ ընդունված չէ մահվան կապակցությամբ նման թեմաներից խոսելը։ Էտ դեպքում գուցե արժի՞ Սոս Սարգսյանի մասին թեմա բացել ու էնտեղ ազատ քննարկվի ամեն ինչ իր մասին։


 Խնդրեմ,բայց ոչ էսօր ու ոչ իմ հետ որոշեք դա: Ես թեմա բացելու համար դեռ նորեկ եմ զգում ինձ:  :Smile: 
 Էսօր պետքա հարգել մեծատառով մարդու հիշատակը:

----------

keyboard (28.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հետաքրքիր է, ես էլ մի քանի օր առաջ իրեն էի հիշել, մտածում էի՝ տեսնես՝ ո՞նց է...  :Sad: 

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչեր է ասել կամ արել վերջին տարիներին, որի պատճառով իր նկատմամբ ոչ բոլորն են լավ տրամադրված, բայց ինձ համար ինքը միշտ եղել և մնում է մեծագույն դերասան, իմ երկու ամենասիրած հայ դերասաններից մեկը (մյուսը Ֆրունզիկն է). ընդհանրապես, երբ ասում ենք՝ հայկական կինո, առաջին հերթին էդ երկուսն են աչքիս առաջ գալիս։ Չգիտեմ ինչի, միշտ մի տեսակ հարազատություն եմ զգացել էդ մարդու հանդեպ, էնպես, ինչպես ազգականների նկատմամբ են զգում, նաև շատ մեծ պատկառանք։ Ընդհանուր իր կերպարը, դեմքի արտահայտությունը, ձայնը, հատկապես՝ ձայնը, ակամա ներշնչում են էդ պատկառանքը։ Ընդհանրապես Սոս Սարգսյանի ձայնը հազվագյուտ ազդեցիկ է ինձ համար. էնքան հարազատ ու էնքան խոհուն։ Ոնց որ հույզերի մի ամբողջ խտացում, մի ամբողջ պատմություն լինի էդ ձայնի մեջ, ու արտաբերած ամեն բառն ամբողջությամբ ներծծված է էդ զգացողություններով՝ ցավ, հոգատարություն, իմաստնություն... Ուրիշ էդպիսի ձայն չեմ հիշում։ 
Մի տեսակ բարի ու իմաստուն ծերունու կերպար էր ինքն ինձ համար՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից  :Sad: ։

----------

CactuSoul (28.09.2013), erexa (27.09.2013), Smokie (27.09.2013), Tig (28.09.2013), Vardik! (27.09.2013), Արէա (27.09.2013), Դեկադա (28.09.2013), Հայկօ (28.09.2013), Հարդ (28.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2013), Նարե91 (27.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հոգնեցա Փիլիփոս դղա, խոսելեն հոգնեցա...
> 
> Ես ձեր թևերուն մատաղ...
> 
> 
> Ափսոս, չեմ ուզում հավատալ... բա իմ երեխեքը չպիտի՞ տեսնեն դա, չպիտի իմանան ովքեր են եղել` Սոս Սարգսյանը, Մհեր Մկրտչյանը...


Պիտի տեսնեն: Իմ երեխեքը էս վերջերս սկսել են հաճույքով նայել էտ ֆիլմերը - Սպիտակ անուրջներ, Խաթաբալա, Մենք ենք մեր սարերը ...... ուրախանում եմ: 

Աստված Սոսի հոգին լուսավորի, մեծ դերասան էր:

----------

CactuSoul (28.09.2013), keyboard (28.09.2013), Mephistopheles (28.09.2013), Vardik! (28.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.09.2013), Արէա (28.09.2013), Հայկօ (28.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

շատ տարիներ առաջ, երբ ձեզնից շատ շատերը էս աշխարհում դեռ չէին ծնվել հայրս ով ռադիոյում գրական հաղորդումների ռեժիսյոր էր Նարեկացու տաղերն էր ձայնագրել որը շռնդալից հաջողություն ունեցավ… կարդացողը Սոս Սարգսյանն էր, որի ձայնագրմանը ես էլ եմ ներկա եղել, որովհետև էդ օրը դպրոց չէի գնացել ու հայրս ինձ իր հետ աշխատանքի տարավ… 

rest in peace my brother…

----------

CactuSoul (28.09.2013), Ingrid (02.10.2013), Jarre (28.09.2013), Smokie (28.09.2013), Vardik! (28.09.2013), Հարդ (28.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.09.2013), Տրիբուն (28.09.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

Աստված հոգին լուսավորի, իհարկե, բայց չեմ սիրում մեռածին աստվածացնելու էդ պահերը։
Սոսը լավ դերասան էր, բայց ոչ մեծ, ինքը մեծություն էր ներկայիս «դերասանների» կողքին, բայց իրա ժամանակի իսկականից մեծ դերասանների կողքին ինքը դերասան էր, առանց ածականի։

Ինչևէ, ափսոս, որ գնաց։ Ինքը վերջին մոհիկանն էր. Իրա գնալով դերասանների էռան փակվեց, հիմա խեղկատակների, միմոսների ու սերիալային աբռջբուռների էռան ա…

----------

Jarre (28.09.2013), Rhayader (29.09.2013), Vardik! (28.09.2013), Աթեիստ (28.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.09.2013), Արէա (28.09.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Սոսի մասին բացասականն ուրիշ տեղ արտահայտել եմ, այստեղ էլ դրականն արտահայտեմ:




Ինչ ասեմ :Smile:  ամեն ինչ անցնում է: Մի օր մեր վատ օրերն էլ կանցնեն, այստեղ էլ լավ կլինի: Գիտեմ, գուցե ուրիշ ձևի էիր պատկերացնում, բայց սրտիդ ուզածը դա էր: Այդ ժամանակ նոր քո, Ֆրունզիկի ու մնացածների թողած ժառանգությունն իսկապես կգնահատվի ու կդրվի պատվանդանի վրա: Իսկ մինչ այդ՝ խաղաղություն քեզ: Ավել-պակասը մահը սրբում-տանում է:

----------

impression (29.09.2013), Ingrid (02.10.2013), Jarre (28.09.2013), Vardik! (29.09.2013), Հայկօ (28.09.2013), Շինարար (29.09.2013), Վոլտերա (29.09.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Զաքար Խոջաբաղյանի գրառումը Facebook-ում:




> Երկու տարի առաջ, երբ հեռուստաեթերի մաքրման հետ կապված նախագահին նամակ էինք գրել և մտավորականների ստորագրություններն էինք հավաքում. առաջին մարդը, ում զանգեցի` Սոս Սարգսյանն էր: Զանգեցի, ներկայացա, ասացի` ինչ ենք պատրաստել և ասացի` տեքստը կարդամ` ծանոթացեք, եթե համաձայն եք միացեք: Ասաց` էլ ինչի՞ ես կարդում, միանգամից գրի, որ միանում եմ: Շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի և ցտեսություն մաղթեցինք միմյանց: Մի րոպե չանցած հետ զանգեց. ասաց, տղա ջան, ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ մեր երիտասարդությունը վերջապես հասկացավ, որ երկրի տերն ինքն է և ինքը իրավունք ունի և կարող է երկրին տեր լինելու և պայքարելու հանուն ավելի լավ ու ճիշտ` ազգային պետության: Շատ հուզված էի, թե մեծ վարպետին զանգելիս և թե իր այդ խոսքերից: Որոշել էինք այցի գնայինք... 
>  ... մի տեսակ դատարկություն եմ զգում... չգիտեմ ո՞վ պիտի լցնի իր տեղն իրենով: Մեր մեծերին կենդանության օրոք պիտի մեծարենք: Երբ մեզնից շատերը դեռ չէին հասկանում շատ բաներ` նրանք, դեմ գնալով ամբողջ մի համակարգի, հացադուլով պահանջում էին Արցախը և Հայ ազգի արժանապատիվ ապրելու իրավունքը: Մտավորականի զինվոր տեսակը: Հայ ազգի զինվոր լինելու գիտակցությամբ ապրող հայ մարդ: Վարպետ, քո ապրած կյանքը օրինակ էր: Հոգիդ լուսավորվի, վարպետ: Ֆիզիկական ժամանակավոր կյանքից անցար աննյութական հավերժի կյանքը... Դու լույս էիր` լույս մեր ազգի համար եւ կմնաս լույս` սերունդների համար` կենարար, կենսատու ԼՈՒՅՍ...


Սա էլ Blognews-ից

Խնդրում եմ՝ առանց մեկնաբանության:

----------

CactuSoul (29.09.2013), keyboard (29.09.2013), Vardik! (29.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2013), Նարե91 (29.09.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

Սիրտս ցավում ա մի տեսակ:

Ինչպես իր թոռնիկն էր բնութագրում` սպիտակ, փափուկ բարի պապիկն այլևս անցյալում է: 
 Հազար ափսոս և հազար ողորմի:  :Sad:

----------

Smokie (29.09.2013), Vardik! (29.09.2013), Այբ (02.10.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Չկարողացա գնալ հուղարկավորությանն ու ինձ չեմ ներում։ Գրողի ծոցն էր պետք ուղարկել բոլոր գործերն ու գնալ։  :Fool: 

Բավական ազդեցիկ հոդված mk.ru-ից։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով է անկեղծ, բայց լավ է գրված։




> …В России «вторые поминки» устраивают на девятый день. Священники объясняют, что всё это время душа поднимается к Богу, надо молиться, чтобы ей помочь.
> 
> В Армении «вторые поминки» — на седьмой день. Неужели там, в горах, дорога на два дня короче?

----------

keyboard (02.10.2013), My World My Space (02.10.2013), Vardik! (02.10.2013)

----------

